# Beztēma >  Lampas

## tvdx

jutaajums vai ar kaadu no shiim lampaam kas man meetaajas pa rokai ir iespeejams uztaisiit pastiprinaataaja gala pakaapi taa lai austinjas var nodraivot...

Lampas ir:
6п14п-K
6ж1п
pat netieku skaidrs kas taas iisti ir par lampaam, graamatinja pazudusi

----------


## JDat

oi ja-je-bundestag!
russiše gondonen, zablokiren googlen, yadexen und rableren.
tvdxen kann nicht gefunden werden lampen googlen.
jebalaitung!

----------


## Didzis

6п14п kā reizi ir domāta gala pastiprinatājiem. 6п14п ir tāpati EL84.  6ж1п ta īsti nav iecienīta audio aprindās. Skaidrs, ka to var izmantot kā priekšpastiprinātāju, bet fāzgriezeju nesanāks uzbūvāt. Vispār jau jāsaprot, kādas klases pastiprinātāju gribi būvet un cik lielu jaudu vajag. Mūsdienās jau lampas nav lielākā problēma. Dārgi maksā izejas transformātori. Vienīgais man zināmais "lētais variants"  uz 6п14п izmantot trafiņus no vecas Rigondas vai Simfonijas radiolas. Tas gan nav ideāls variants, bet nu sākuma līmenim pietiks.

----------


## JDat

Zunächst ein paar Tropfen:
http://www.chipdip.ru/video.aspx?vid=ID000275558&page=4
Speziell für TVDX

----------


## kaspich

kaapeec obligaati vajag izejas trafinju? aa, sore, taapec, ka jaarekjina/jaagudro sheema, ja to neizmanto :P
laampu pirmsizejaa, A klase, un buuus tube sound. bet - laikam atkriit, jo - tad nebuutu jautajumu 'vai var, kas tas taads..'

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, tak nu beidz   ::   Uz 6p14p Tu nekad nevarēsi pieslegt 4 omu skodzi. Tā ir teorija un Tu tak pats to ļoti labi zini. Jā, uz kādiem 60 omiem varbūt arī var iztikt bez trafiņa, bet kur tad mūsdienās tādi augstomīgi skaļruņi dabujami. Nejauc galvu, džekam ir lampas un nagi niez kautko uzbūvēt. Tad vajag lodēt klasiskas shemas ar transformātoru izejā un nekādas inovācijas nav vajadzīgas. Es tak arī saku, ka ideāls variants nesanāks, bet skanēs un ja cilvēks nezin, kas ir 6p14p, tad variants būs pirmajam pastiprinātājam pat ļoti labs.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, Tu vispaar lasi, ko es rakstu, vai tikai taa - sarunai?  :: 


es rakstiiju - PIRMSIZEJAI!!!!!!
izejai: A klases tranju hibriids

otra lieta - nemaanam sevi - kursh sheit ir gatavs taadu sheemu chomam uzprojekteet/uzziimeet? nu, bez trafinja [jo deficiits un prieksh skanjas/siltuma nafig nav vajadziigs], bet ar lampu [jo tas ir pachotnaak kaamosfet]?
kursh? es jaa. veel kaads? domaaju - nee. nu, tad ko mees te.. - tad var buut 117 iemesli, kaapeec:
a) nevajag;
b) jaanjem gatava 40 gadus veca sheema no 5 detaljaam;
c) nekas nav jaaizgudro, jo kruti vechi vispaar neko neizgudro..

Didzi, man jautajaums - kaapeec Tu visus gribi novilkt liidz savam videji suudiiga remontnjika liimenim? kaapeec? kaapeec citi nevar rekjinaat kaskaades, kaapeec nevar pashi ziimeet shemas? kaapeec Tu bremzee, nevis rosini? domaa, neviens taa arii neko nesaaks dariit? vai tieshaam sajuuta - arii vinjsh nerubii, ir tik forsha? nu, taa - pa atkaalto  ::

----------


## kaspich

luuk idejiski [par skaneejumu/paredzamo varees runaat taalaak/veelaak]:

http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=http ... 66&bih=569

http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=http ... 66&bih=569

http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=http ... 66&bih=569

http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=http ... 66&bih=569

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, Par cik Tu raksti bez garumzīmēm, tad grūti visum izlasītt un tiešām nesapratu, par kādu trafiņu iet runa. Kam negadās   ::  
Gribu Tev atgadināt, ka te nav konstruktoru forums, kurā sacenšas censoņi, kurš krutāku shēmu saštukos. Te vairāk tusē cilvēki, kuri vienkārši zin aiz kura gala lodāmurs jātur.
Nav vērts mums te atsākt strīdu. Tak sen noskaidrojām, ka es esmu klasikas piekritējs un nedzenos, kā Tu, pēc inovatīviem risinājumiem. Loti apšaubu, ka pirmo lampu pastiprinātāju vajag būvet ar pārejas transgormātoru un lauktranzistoriem izejā.
Vai tad es esmu teicis, ka nevajag ko izgudrot? Vienīgais, ko atceros, nesen teicu, ka nav vērts rēķināt transīvera ieejas kaskādes, jo tur sen viss izrēķināts. Vajag štukot SDR uztvērējus un tur Tu man nevari pārmest, ka es bremzēju radiolietu attīstību un neesmu gana inovatīvs   ::   Neapšaubu, ka Tu vari uzkonstruēt  pastiprinātāju ar lampām ieejas kaskādē un tranzistoru izeju. Vai tad es saku, ka nedari to?  Tev tak visas iespējas būs paspīdēt ar savu intelekta līmeni. Ko tad es ar remontņika līmeni   ::  . Vot par to sūdīgumu gan nezinu, klienti apmierināti un visi aparāti darbojas pēc mana remonta. Kāds tad Tavuprāt ir labs remontņika līmenis?

----------


## JDat

Kaspiča remontņika līmenis ir tāds, ka vajag izmest visas iekšas ārā jo ir FAIL un uzprojektēt pa savam visu 1000 % krutāku un innovatīvāku.

----------


## kaspich

es cepos par sekojoshu teemu:
ok, pat, ja afftor tikai zin, aiz kura gala lodaamuru tureet, pat, ja 99% teemu netiks ne realizeetas, ne izdariitas [to redzam peec useriem, kas atnaak ar savu probleemu un pazuud], VAI TAD TIESHAAM PASHIEM PRIEKSH SEVIS/SAVA TUSA/SAVAS SMADZENJU TRENEESHANAS NAV INTERESANTI, IZAICINOSHI, ROSINOSHI DOMAAT, ZIIMEET, DISKUTEET, ATTIISTIIT?????
vai tieshaam nevienam te nesagaadaa prieku DOMAAT par shiim sheemaa/linkiem? uzlabot kaa maakslas darbu? pilnveidot? ieraudziit izstraadataaju lazhas? Tevi, Didzi, tas neinteresee? nemaz?
es ienaaku ar domu - HOTJ KAADS oponeetu - kaspich/pimpich, tu pats esi lodaamurs/remontnjiks, jo reku - tava ideja/virziens ir 5..6, reku labaaks, inovatiivaaks! 
meegjinaatu augt!
tocj prieku sagaadaa kaadam userim ielikt tipveida risinaajumu [labaakajaa gadiijumaa] un pasuutit? jeb veel tipiskaak - nah elektroniku, ja var kaarti akaa ielikt..
nu, ja NESAGAADAA taa elektronika prieku, moska jaadara kas cits????
vnk ar shaadu attieksmi - skumji. 

p.s. jdat - hotj kaut ko Tu esi sapratis. ir tikai viena probleema - Tu toch neesi tas, kursh var taa kaa mani remontnjiku/citaa kategorijaa iedalit  :: 
p.p.s. laba remontjika limenis - taads, kas nevis novienkaarsho atnesto aparaatu liidz sev zinaamajaam 5 tipveida sheemaam, bet, izmantojot esosho konceptu, panaak teicamu rezultaatu. nevis shausmiigu THD spektru, kuru labs remontjiks uzskatitu par tehnisku lazhu [un remonteejamu], nevis veel liktu netaa, lai palielitos [pat, ja neviens nerubii tik daudz, lai protesteetu]  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Atradu šūblādes dziļumos kaut ko. Pasakiet, ko es varētu no tā uztaisīt! Dikti jau gribas...  ::  
Varbūt tomēr sākt ar projektu? Lampas austiņu pastiprinātājam nav ne deficītas, ne dārgas. Minēto EL84 sovjetu analogu joprojām ir daudz, kā pīļu mēslu. Kādus 3 W SE no tās var droši dabūt. Austiņām lielu jaudu nevajag, varētu iztikt ar triodēm 6Н6П un draivēt arīdzan ar triodēm (6Н23П utml.). Ja "ausis" augstomīgas (manītas 600 Ohm Sennheiser), jēga pamēģināt OTL variantu. Visādu konstrukciju papilnam netā; iepazīsties, izvēlies savu koncepciju un attīsti projektu šajā virzienā. 
Googles tante uzreiz ko iedos, ja paprasīsi EL84 SE, Headphone tube/valve amp, OTL headphone amp. Hibrīdo risinājumu arī ir vesels lērums; tiec tik skaidrībā, ko īsti gribi.

----------


## JDat

Par linku?
Elementāri.

Ja jau, mans favorīts, TVDX ķerās pie lampu pastiprinātājiem, tad tas ir nopietni.
Sevišķi atceroties kā gāja ar frekvenčēmru.
Te laika arī kaut kas no tās pat operas.

Kā TVDX ar DVD lāzeru palīdzību pārlodēja čipsetus uz mātesdēļiem, un, kā kronis visam, TVDX apgalvojums par to vai Maksvela teorija ir līka.
Attiecīgi testa aparāta būvēšanas plāni lai paskāt'tios kā tas radiviļņi un elektroni "skrien pa gaisu" uz antenu (TVDX apgalvojums).

Pie tam kapēc TVDX sāka nodarboties ar savie TV megaplāniem? Atbilde ir vienkārša. Tapēc ka šamam Talsu vai tukuma pāķijā neŗadaīja ne TV3 ne LNT savulaik. Vot i bīdīja teorijas par līko Maksvelu un TVDXingu (tā TVDX izdomāja sev niku un TV tālustveršanu nodēvēja).
Tā pat kā rekomendācijas radiomikrofona shēmas izvēlei.
Te vēl par audi pārrāidīšanu bez vadiem.

Arī TVDX citas radioamantiera aktivitātes.
Klasiska troļļošana un melošana par PIC programmēšanu.

Kāpēc es šo visu te murgoju? A vot tapēc ka izpratu TVDX funktieri un problēmas. Kaut nedaudz.  :: 
Kapēc tāds links ar video? Imho tas ko tur krievs parādīja ir muļķibas un der kā pirmais salodētais lampinieks, ne kas vairāk. Ar to priekš TVDX pietiks ilgam laikam, sevišķi tapēc ka TVDX ir megaeffektīvs ASM kodētājs un draiveru optimizētājs, kuram ļoti patīk teorētiski rēķināt shēmas. Tieši tāpēc arī ieliku tādu linku, kā humoru un ironiju. Tas video links ir nācis no Sildīto audio vadu cepiena, kur bija šī info par hifilītiķiem. 

Kaspich, un arī vēl kāds varbūt, atvainojos, ja nesapratāt manu humoru par to video rullīti. Man  tāda debīla humora izjūta, a ko padarīt? Ārstēties vajag laikam...

Arī Raimondiņa saprašana par USB MP3 slēlētajiem ir tēma, kuru lasot, var nokrist no krēsla.
Un daudz daudz citu lietu.
PS: Arī AEL tika nedaudz apspriests...  ::

----------


## tvdx

Patiesiibaa beigushiees tranzistori, bet uztveereeja esoshajam pastiprinaataajam ir liels THD , deelj taa cik mA vajag aaraa, un cik esoshas speej pavilkt

----------


## JDat

> Patiesiibaa beigushiees tranzistori, bet uztveereeja esoshajam pastiprinaataajam ir liels THD , deelj taa cik mA vajag aaraa, un cik esoshas speej pavilkt


 Kaspich! Un tu tādam gribi ieteikt Hibrīdu uzbūvēt...
Pat tavs favorīts edzha135 labāk tiktu galā...
Kā tvdx ir ari detaļu iegādāšanos no Argus, var palasīt tajā frekvenčmēra topikā...

----------


## kaspich

ko?  ::   ::   :: 

jdat - nu, par afftoru viedoklis ir daudziem, un ne peec taa vajadzeetu tiekties. vnk - skats no malas. viens uzdod [ok, primitiivi, ievada liimenii] jautaajumu, citi tadaa pat neliimenii kaut ko atbild.. ne jau deelj afftora mees te esam. mani peec vinjsh tas lampas var kaut zupaa vaariit..

----------


## JDat

A ko padarīs. Nu nav mums tas līmenis tik liels. Pie tam sāku nedaudz saprast Kaspicha uzbraucienu jēgu, vai morāli... Skaidrs ka ir mieklīgi lasīt dumus padomus...

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, ja Tu diendiena kā JDat maizīti pelnītu ar remontiem tad saprastu, ka remontējot aparatūru klientasm nafig nevajag Tavas inovatīvās idejas. Klientam vajag lai saremontē viņa Behringer pulti un viņam pilnīgi pofig, ka tai pultī varētu taču salodēt labākus kondensātorus un tad tā skanētu labāk. Faktiski man arī ir tāda pati attieksme. Ja klients grib A klases klasisku pastiprinātāju, tad es tādu arī salodēju un man pilnīgi pofig par 3% kropļojumiem. Pats tak es viņu neklausos, bet klientam vienmer taisnība   ::  Zinātni bīdīt man nu točna neinteresē. Ja ir klasiska shēma un tā dzīvē sevi pierādījusi, tad tādu arī jāatkarto. Par to, ka mani neinteresē atrast izstrādatāju lažas, a nebūs taisnība. Pēc mana remonta Priboj pastiprinātājam ta 6r3s lampas vairak nedeg nost un uz 10kHz kaintains impulss nepārvēršas zāģī, jo sapratu, kur konstruktors pielaidis shēmā kļūdu. Savukart konstruēt jaunu shēmu ar lampām un tranzistoriem, mani tiešām neinterese. Nu kam tādu sū** pārdosi. Lampu pastiprinātājā jābūt uz oktālajām lampām, taisngriezim uz 5c3s kenetrona, lampām jābūt redzamām un pēc iespējas vairāk jaspīd. Tikai tāds lampinieks cilvēkiem patīk, "labi skan" un tādu var pārdot   ::  .
Ja par noteikošo foruma, tad es vēlreiz atkārtoju, te nav konstruktoru forums, bet drīzak gan radiotehnikas iesācēju. Tādi nu mēs te esam salasījušies patīk vai nē. tvdx ir tipisks jaunatnes pārstāvis, kurs grib darboties, bet laikam nav tuvumā neviena kartīga darbaudzinātāja. Lai gan, es tiko runājos ar tehniķu stacijas pasniesdēju. Td viņš teica, ka tā ir vispārēja tendence mūsdienu jaunatnei- kautko lodēt, bet shemā līdz galam neiedziļināties. Es jau varu Tevi kaspich saprats. Nu gribētos jau patusēt ar līdzīgi domājošiem cilvēkiem, bet Latvija ir pārāk maza, lai atsevišķs forums būtu konstruktoriem, atsevišķs remontētājiem, atsrvišķs lampu mīletājiem, u.t.t.

----------


## JDat

NAv tik precīzi kā Didzis saka, bet būtībā.

Par QSC PLX...
Protams es nevaru pacelt tādā līmenī Impulsbarošanas bloku kā kaspich. Galu galā kaspicham cita līmeņa zināšanas un arī pieredze AEL laikos...
Tomēr. Ja nezinu, prasu ražotājam. A konkrētajā QSC PLX gadījumā, tu pats labi zini ko tev ražotājs atbildēta. Pēc tava teksta, sapratu, ka ražotājam nav tāda pat  augsta kompetence kā tev. Man arī nav. Principā, jā labi ka var uztaisīt labāk un stabilāk. Tas ir OK. No otras puses. Kapēc tas jādara man, ja es fišku nerubūju un evaru. Tā pat ražotājs man nevar dot attiecīgas rekomendācijas? Tu vari, tu arī dari.

PS: Ja iepriekš nepateicu padies, par info attiecīgā pastprinātāja PSU upgrade, tad to daru šobrīd: Paldies par info. Viss ir smuki un labi, bet ir divi bet.
Kopš tās sarakstes nav bijis ne viens QSC PLX ar barošanas problēmām. Otrkārt. Vai klients būs gatavs man maksāt par to ka es viņas uztaisu custom PCB? Pārāk dārgi sanāks. Dzīve ir tāda kāda tā ir. Ja kāds klients grib saknē atrisniāt QSC PLX nianses un veikt kasicha izfiškotos apgreidus, tad nav problēma. Es labprāt nosūtītu tādu cilvēku pie kaspicha...

----------


## kaspich

nee, nu to es visu saprotu. arii es kaadreiz esmu TO dariijis. centos buut noderiigs razhotaajiem, devu reportus. skjiet, bija arii kaadi rezultaati - bija rezerves dalju kravas par 0 veertiibu..
bet staasts jau ir par ko citu - Tevi tas neinteresee [kaut ko radiit/domaat], bet Tu arii pie pirmaas iespeejas noairee sho veelmi tiem, kas GRIB to dariit, MAACAAS, meegjina iet SAVU celju. pat, ja vinjsh to vistupaako OPampa sleegumu buus 3 dienas reekjinaajis, lai ieguutu to pashu, kas kaadaa preampaa, tas buus VINJA darbs, VINJA sasniegumss. to vinjsh IZPRATIIS, ATCEREESIES, ar to LEPOSIES. vinjam buus izaicinaajums meegjinaat naakosho. nevis tupa KOPET, ATKAARTOT. kopeejot arii izaugsmes nebuus, jo nebuus dziljaakas IZPRATNES.
es esmu par to, lai jaunajiem tiktu doti linki uz GRAAMATAAM, elektroniskajiem KALKULATORIEM, designeriem, nevis tupaam viduveejaam sharlataniskaam pseidosheemaam.
mana dzilja paarlieciiba - tikai PASHAM IZSTRAADAAJOT katru lietu, notiek izaugsme. jaa, citu darba peetiisha - djelo svjatoje. bet - teksts: njemam gatavu kaskaadi, un copy/paste, sen viss izreekjinaats - DILETANTISKS un NEPROFESIONAALS piegaajiens. kaa taadu var reklameet? to es nesaprotu.
ja nu vieniigi - ja es pats nemaaku, tas nav vajadziigs. nemaaku AutoCad - tas nav vajadziigs. plates nemaaku kompii zimeet - tas nav vajadziigs. nemaaku mcu - tas nav vajadziigs. atvainojos par monologu, bet shaads iespaids man ir.

----------


## kaspich

par PLX [piemeera peec] - nokauto [tads pats impulsnieks iet padaudzaas seerijaas] %tuaals skaits ir paliels.
man, zinot to barotaaju, ir bail sleegt taadu ampu pie spanja, un teikshu godiigi, es taadu ampu neizmantotu saviem pasaakumiem atbildiigaa vietaa. buusim godiigi - tie, kas ir tankaa, shos ampus neslogo par visiem 100%, ruupeejas par spanja kvalitaati, tb - apietas ljoti piesardziigi.

kaa jau iepriekeejaa posta teicu - nav runa par maizes darbu. tur kaut kastes kramee. ir runa par forumu - sheit. apspriezhot CITU potenciaalos projektus, Tev nevajadzees pirkt vinjam detaljas un/vai peec tam komercializeet. sheit vienigais ierobezhojums - ZInaASHANS/FISKA. un arii tai nav tieshas saskarsmes ar ikdienas darbu.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, a kadā pasaulē Tu dzīvo. Par jaunatnes attieksmi uz shēmu izprasanu es jau pateicu. Laiki ir mainījušies un dabūt rokā jaunietim lodāmuru ir gandrīz neiespējami. Kaut austiņām štekeri pielodēt neviens vairs negrib, jo var tak par smieka naudu nopirkt citas un jaunāku modeli   ::  Cik tad ir tādu, kuri grib izprast esošu shēmu, ko gan runāt par jaunas konstruēšanu.  Tagad ir patērētāju sabiedrība- kaspich kā konstruktors izstrādā shemu, ķīnietis pilnīgā bezpoņā salodē un gala lietotājiem galīgi neinteresē, kā shēma darbojas, bet kad pārstāj darboties- pērk jaunu verķi. Tāpat ir ar radioaamtierismu. Lielākajai dalai jauniešu vajag , piemēram, pastiprinātāju un ir vēlēšanās to pašam salodēt(tas jau ir daudz), a kā tas darbojas ir pilnīgi pofig. Tu kaspich nevari saprast, kā var pats pastiprinatāja shēmu nekonstruēt, es savukārt nespēju saprast, kā var pastiprinatāju būvet bez vesalas kaudzes mēraparātu. Mēs esam profesionāļi, tikai katrs savā lauciņā un diez vai kādreiz sapratīsim amatieru funktieri, bet pastiprinatājs ta skan bez Tavām "GRAAMATAAM, elektroniskajiem KALKULATORIEM, designeriem" un maniem mēraparātiem   ::  Tā dzīvo un lodē AMATIRI.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, beidz dziit demagogjiju!
es runaaju par taam reizeem, kad kaadu kas interesee. piemeram, taa RF kaskaade. Tu esi tas, kas iesaka - nevis reekjinaat/domaat, bet - copy/paste.
piemeram, tas suuda amps, ko mociiji. es iesaku, Tu airee nost. un te NAV runa ne par naudu, ne laiku, ne meeraparaatiem. te ir runa par sajeegu un kompleksiem.

----------


## tvdx

Didzi,nu, tas ka es njemtu tik gatavu sheemu un neiedziljinaatos.... Tad vispaar te neko nerakstitu un nejautaatu.
Parasti jau pats saki pajem gatavu.
Ok, nu nav man zinaashanu,trulas idejas (liidziigi kaa daudziem iesaaceejiem liekas ka var atrast optimaalaaako back-pack ar greedy 100% keisu), a vot paskaidro...
un ir dazaadi- ir taadi kas seez un labo un ir taadi kas reekjina , projektee no 0. man sirdij tuvaaks ir 2.

----------


## arnis

Didzi. 
Negribeetu gan tev piekrist. Es piemeeram savaa muuzhaa NEKAD neesmu veeleejies neko kopeet.  Un nevaru ciest tos ambaaljus, kas jauc savas S90 un liek tos pashus meeslus atpakalj bez sajeegas. Beigu beigaas, ja tu kam kjeries klaat, tad dari to ar jeegu, vai arii nedari nemaz ... Man arii piemeeram besii un kretinee, ka dazhi alja disenju apskanjotaaji kopee tjipa JBL tumbas, njemot kautkaadus driverus pa leeto , sakopee filtruys, samet visu kopaa, un saliek krutas bildes ar tekstiem-- MRX kopija gatava, bet neviena meeriijuma, nekaadas sajeegas, kas kaa straadaa. Bet ir 3 vai 10 komenteetaaji, kas duudina liidzi, wooow, kruta, pasaakumaa labi skaneeja .... Jaa, arii samesti skaljrunji pievienoti pie vada skan. Bet vai taapeec ir jaanoniveleejas un jaapielaagojas tam zemajam liimenim ??? tjipa -- ai, neviens jau to taapat nedara, nenoveertee, nu tad nafig man .... 
Jaa, es arii nezinu daudz, un reti ar kaadu atljaujos lekt kashkjiii, lai nedabuutu pa ribaam, ka pat nefilmeeju, cik daudz es nejeedzu, bet no otras puses --- kad forumos staasta pilniigas dumiibas, vai klasiskaas izpratnes /nomainam detalju/ straadaas ... nu tad vnk negribas kluseet ...
Es patiesiibaa briinos, kur ir palikushi visi profesionaalji. Taadiem noteikti ir jaabuut. Neticu, ka vinji visi pa dienu dara ruutiinai liidziigu darbu, un vakaraa nokriit pie kjiinieshu kastes ar alinju, ka vinjiem negribas atslogoties no taa visa un radiit kautko, kas pasham patiik, savaadaaku, pamaaciit kaadu, ka var savaadaak ....
Pieredze/ sajeega  rodas tikai darbaa/ darot/ eksperimenteejot.

----------


## arnis

kas attiecas par PLX teemu ---JDAT -- sheit runa nav par inovaacijaam, bet par remonteeshanu un pamatl liimeni. Piemeeram, ja tev buutu saprashana, kaa amps jaaremontee, tad to vareetu arii saremonteet bez Kaspicha veiktajaam inovaacijaam. es protams neesmu elektronikjis, bet ja peec atdoshanas klientam amps atkaartoti uzspraagst, tad probleema nav gluzhi ampaa vai barotaajaa, bet remonteetaajaa. Jaa, varbuut ka tev servisaa neviens neprasa izraadiit iniciatiivu un maaciities no shiem gadiijumiem, bet no otras puses --- kad tad tu to liimeni taisies sasniegt ???? 

Man personiigi ir bijushi veel gadiijumi , kad servisaa salodee gala pakaapes, iesleedz, viss ok, bet aizmirst pielodeet centrapunktu baroshanai, un uz lielaakas jaudas atkal uzlaizhas gaisaa .... tas vien noziimee to, kaadaa liimenii konkreetaa servisaa cilveeki straadaa, un KAA veic standartproceduuru paarbaudi. Man kaa klientam tas personiigi ir ljoti svariigi . Un 1000 saremonteetas ieriices nekaadi neatsver shitaadas pavirshiibas ....

----------


## JDat

Arni! Tu esi redzējis QSC PLX service manuāli? Ar to nepietiek. Redzi. Salaboju un amps ir tādā pat kondīcijā, kā pirms nosvila. Inovācijas? Nezinu cik daudz lido. Ne jau katru dienu. Es varu uzskaītīt līdz četriem gadījumiem 5 gadu laikā. Ir arī tāda lieta kā tech note, ko ražotājs izlaiž. Kāds upgrade jāidara lai ams nesvilst, jo shēmā ir laža. Tu tagad no manis prasi lai es būtu impulsbarokļu zinātājs tādā līmenī ka varu uzbūvēt jaudīgam ampam impulsbarokli no nulles. Nē? A vot tieši tādas zināšanas arī vajadzīgas lai minētajā ampā veiktu upgrade. Pats teici ka neesi elektroniķis. Es gan esmu pietiekoši hrenovs elektroniķis lai saprastu to ko Kaspich apgreidoja. Tajā pat laikā Tam līmenim jābūt augs'tkama vai vismaz tik augstam kā tam konstrukotam štatos, kurš uzražoja tādu ampu. Ja jau tā. Lai remontē tāds meistars kuram ir attiecīga kvalifikācija (izņemot kaspichu un vēl dažus ārpus šī foruma). Nav problēmu. Kas maksās algu? Bez tam ražotājs zin kādu kvalifikāciju dīlera servisā jāprasa no remontņika. Un, tici man, tā nav jaudīgu impulsbarokļu konstruktoru līmenī. Ja jau tā, tad pirmkārt pretenzijas pret ražotāju par hrenova ampa konstukciju. Pareizāk būtu prasīt no ražotāja kvalitāti un stabilitāti. Nevis prasīt lai remontņiks no nosacīta sūda uztaisa konfekti, jo veļikajam Arnim svētdienād jāuzliek skandu komplektiņš... Tu bišķi putrojies, vecīt! Bez tam ja tu zinātu kāda ir kvalifikācija daudzos (esmu ticies klātienē ar ~ 15 remoņtņikiem no eiropas), tad tu dzidātu pa visam citu dziesmu. Visur spiež uz jauna aparāta tirgošanu vai vismaz PCB mainīšanu, nevis remontu komponentu līmenī. Ja tā abstrakti paskatās, tad mēs te vēl pārāk daudz utojamies un pišam santīmus tikai tāpēc, lai nesūtītu jaunus moduļus no ražotāja. Tā ka. Ja paskatās konkrētā QSC PLX gadījumā tad tu prasi lai katrs var no sūda uztaisīt konfekti. Nereālas ilūcijas. Pieņemsim, ka kaspich (vienalga kādu iemeslu dēļ) nebūtu to upgrade taisījis? Tu i nezinātu ka tā arī var. Tagad zini ka var, vot i brēc ka visi ir lohi un ne ko nerubī. Tā pat runāju ar vienu kuram parkā ir tā, ap 60 QSC ampu, visi taisīti pēc tādas shēmas. Šams saka, jā viss OK, labs upgrade, tikai cik man izmaksās 60 ampus upgreidot. Sevišķi ja sezona virsū un aparātiem jāstrādā... Pie tam tas parks man ir sekundārs, primārā prioritāte ir uzturēt citu komplektu darba stāvoklī jo ar to pelnu maizi. A šamās rekas ar ampiem ir tikai piedēklis. Tā ka. Tu visu redzi tikai no sava šaurā skatu punkta.

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag.
pirmkaart un globali: SATAISIITA iekaarta ir taada, kas straadaa ne sliktaak kaa pirms FAIL [ja vien klients nav informeets par pretejo, kaadu iipashu apstaaklju rezultaataa].
amps, kuru raksturo uzspraagushas detaljas, sviluma smaka un pat ON diodes neiedegshanas, NAV saremonteets.

ja nu Tu, JDat, veelies runaat par konkreeto gadiijumu [es kaskji nelecu, atlaujiet atziimeet], tad es to meistaru, kas 'taisiija' to ampu, laistu pie griidas slaucishanas. ja tas biji Tu, piedod par kritiku  :: 

par to modulju mainiishanu - jaa ir taisniiba. un, varbuut, ka pareizaak arii buutu vnk tos moduljus mainit. jo vismaz peec taa, ko es redzeju vienaa uznjemumaa, kaa 'remontee' viens 'specs' - tur tiek sadirsts pat tas, kas nav pie vainas. 

p.s. ja Tu pretendee uz DIILERA servisu, paraadi man [klaatienee, jo Tu tachu esot parakstiijis NDA] tos service manual/tech notes  ::  netaa pieejamaas sheemas neskaitaas. vari paraadiit sheemas arii tam un citiem aparaatiem, ko vnk bakstiiji bez nevienas papiira lapinjas priekshaa  :: 
p.p.s. un kaa tas gadaas, ka DIILERA serivsaa komponenti atbildiigos mezglos [ar /!\ atziimeeti] tiek pirkti Elfaa, Farnell, un pat Argus un Latgalite Inc?  ::

----------


## arnis

bet veciit, tu tak nelasi ko es tev rakstu. es te nerunaaju par *upgrade*. es runaaju par to, ka atdod cilveekam ampu, kursh pie naakamaas iesleegshanas reizes atkal nospraagst [ lai arii tas bija ar zinaamu laika intervaalu kopsh remonteeshanas ] . Tu mineeji servisa manuaaljus. Es webaa redzu sheemu. Man liekas, ka servisaa remontnjiks peec sheemas un plates/ detalju saliidzinaashanas dabaa nolasa/saprot, kam kaa jaastraadaa, un kas var buut defektiivs / aizdomiigs , un nomaina arii detaljas , ko servisa manuaalii paarbaudiit neprasa .... nu taada ir mana saprashana .... 
upgrade-- pavisam cits staasts ...

----------


## Didzis

Pag vīri, tak neņemiet  visu uz sevi. Ir jau te forumā gana daudz apķērīgu un zinošu cilvāku. Es jau vairak runāju par cilvēkiem, kuri piemēram prasa kas ir 6p14p par lampu   ::  Ja runa par remontēšanu, tad par to var spriest tikai cilvēki, kuri ar to nodarbojas ikdienā. Nu nav meistaram jāsaprot līdz niansēm, kā tas pastiprinātājs darbojas, bet jāprot to ātri salabot. Tikai tā var maizīti nopelnīt   ::  . 
kaspich, nu bet pasaki man, kapēc mūsdienās būtu jākonstruē no jauna uztvērējs pēc novecojušam tehnoloģijam, ja vienalga neizdosies pārspēt kenwood vai citas firmas uztvēreju shēmu risinājumus? Nu kur tur kāda inovacija? Ja cilvēks grib būvēt nemodernu uztvērēju, tad es tikai iesaku nokopēt to pašu kenwood un nemocīties. Tāpat tādiem uztvērējiem nav nākotnes. Inovatīvi ir uztvērēju būvet tā, ka nav nekādu ieejas pastiprinātāju, visa signāla apstrāde notiek digitali, uztvērējs atrodas mežā būdiņā, kur nav traucējumu, plate ir mazāka par datora videokarti, tajā iebūvets serveris un tas tiek vadīrs caur internetu. Tavuprāt kaspich reķināt augstfrekvences kaskādi ir inovatīvi, bet mans variants ir konservatīvs un vecmodīgs? Nez kapēc pasaules labākie radioamatieri izmanto tieši manu variantu   ::

----------


## tvdx

nu sorr, ka esmu paaraak nesen dzimis un fakts ka vsp. kaadas lampas gadiijushaas ir  diivains, nu ir 1 graamataa man atkodeejumi tiem markeejumiem, bet labi ja reizi pa gadu atveru...Un, digitaals vs analogs => labs analogs ir labaaks...
nu nejau 1 un 2 buus labaakais pasaulee, bet tas ir labaakais kaa apguut ko jaunu - reekjinaat domaat

----------


## kaspich

mans uzskats - lai kvalitatiivi remonteetu tehniku, taa ir jaazin tajaa - augstaakajaa liimenii. jaarubi darbiiba niansees.
ja, ljoti biezhi cilveeki, kam ir tadas rubiishanas speejas, par remontnjikiem nestraadaa, jo speej ko vairaak. piemeram, izstraadaat. un par to maksaa viarak [ja nu par naudu].
dazhi piemeeri. zinot, kaa amps straadaa ninasees, peec galinieku mainjas tiks parbaudiitas arii I paarslodzes kjeedes. remontnjiks parastais - protams, to nedariis. liidz ar to - straadaas, tikai I aizsardziibas nebuus.
par impulsnieku. piemeeram, igbt nomainiis, bet demferi neparbaudiis. itovo - straadaas, tikai veel viens iemesls, lai nokautos. elektronika nav auto ritoshaa, kur paaris skruuves.

par inovaacijaam. reekjinot kaskaades, cilveeks maazaas lineaaraas un nelineaaraas kjedes, apguust RF pamatlietas. un ir 117 varianti, kur Tavs 'inovatiivais' uztveerejs ir bokom. nevajag atkal dziit demagogjiju. kaapeec tad vajag to 'lauku buudu'? kaada selektivitaate, noturiba pret paraziitdetekteeshanaam, spoguljkanaalu, u.c. suudiem ir taadam 'uztveerejam', kam pilnu spektru dzen iekshaa? bet, protams, iesleegt 4 4066 komutatorus, piesleegt stero skanjas kartei, piepickaat nokachaatu softu var katrs pokemons. un tur pat Tevis piemineetos aparaatus nevajag..

katram vnk sava latinja. izstraadei taa ir augstaaka. bet, nez kaapeec, aj paklausaas, taa izstraades latinja ir nevienam nevajadziiga..  ::

----------


## abergs

> taa izstraades latinja ir nevienam nevajadziiga..


 Diemžēl...

----------


## kaspich

nu, cik es zinu, tad:
a) par izstraades latinju maksaa krietni vairaak;
b) uznjeemumi gan LV, gan citur [LV tirgus mazs, bet - ja meklee, zinu gadiijumus, kad ir gatavi izplaaties] meklee specus, un ir probleemas atrast.

kaapeec nav aktuaala? jeb nav aktuaala tiem, kas nevelk? es iisti nesapratu Tavu domu..

----------


## JDat

Crrow reomendē detaļas no lielajiem katalogiem. Cini kapēc? Tāpēc ka kapitālistu servisi pastūta 1k metālfilmas pretestības pie ražotāja. Vot tevi i kvalifikācija. Dīleris ned dīleris, bet cik ik ilgi jāgaida tetaļas. Te viens uz e-mail neatbild, te vacancy, te vēl kaut kas, te muitošana no USA. Jā saprotu, īdēšana. Bet ja panem detaļu no kataloga, ar ko tā atšķiras no ražotāja lietotās detaļas.

Ar konrēto ampu bija tā: iedevu meistaram. Ak jā, tam meistama ir interesantas idejas par A-B ampu uz 100 W būvēšanu. Nu trāpījās tieši tā reize, kad bija FAIL. Varētu tā būt. Parasti nav pievīlis. Feliska kursa biedrs. Pasaki Feliksam par tā meistara kompetenic un grīdas salicīšanu...

Kas tur vēl bija? EQ remonts. Kas ko un kā niansēs galvā neturu, bet fail bija tāds, ka vienā no četrām compressor vadības ķedēm (tur četras dažādas treshold kēdes) vienas metālfilmas nomināls bija pacēlies no 100k uz 150k. To arī utoju. Tajā brīdī, kad biji klāt, vēlreiz parbaudīju vai neesum dumumu mērot pielaidis. EQ itkā strādā, bet nedaudz atšķirās komresija starp kanāliem. Kur tādu defektu (ka pretestībai pieauga nomināls) var kategorizēt? Šis bija tas gadījums, kā mēs saucam: Bad luck. Nebija uz tā reziķa ne kādas strāvas, kas var sildīt.

Tech notis? Jā, tas publiski nav pieejamas. es bišku zagnul, par to vai Arnis ir redzējis. Tā pat ar service manuāliem. Kad tu savulaik QSC laboji, tev bija service manuālis? Neiet runa par to vai vajadzēja. Bija iespēja drukātu grāmatiņu no ražotāja dabūt vai nebija? Tieši QSC tajos laikos. Crown tajos laikos tev bija, bet nu. Cits shemutehnikas risinājums, ja abus noliek blakus. Tiki pie tech notīm arī no crown? Tagad, tas ir vienkārši. Ievadi webā paroli un skaties. Pie tam kad ir jauna, atnāk e-mail...



> pag, pag.
> pirmkaart un globali: SATAISIITA iekaarta ir taada, kas straadaa ne sliktaak kaa pirms FAIL [ja vien klients nav informeets par pretejo, kaadu iipashu apstaaklju rezultaataa].
> amps, kuru raksturo uzspraagushas detaljas, sviluma smaka un pat ON diodes neiedegshanas, NAV saremonteets.


 Kaut ko nesapratu? sprāgušas detaļas, kad atnesa pie manis, vai, kad atnesa pie tevis? Ja pie tevis, tad varētu būt viens alogritms: Remontējot nepacēla un meta mieru. Tā teikt. Nevaru pacelt un čort sņim. Lai labo cits, redzēs kas izbliests un mainīs. Tā pat ja uz sava rēķina iztērēju naudu par detaļām un klients nemaksās par neizdarītu darbu.

Konkrētajā gadījumā klients atnesa un īdēja: Ei veči man vajag un ātri. Uz brīdinājumu, ka var nesanākt, bet tik un tā par patērēto laiku un maetriāliem jāmaksā, klients nereagēja un ļoti gribēja. Nu ļoti ļoti. Pat mēģinot atrunāt, ka negribam ņemties. A ko tu "savējam" padarīsi? Atteiksi vai? Tas čalis regulāri grozas tur. Nu Ok. Labi, pierunāja. Neiznāca. Tālāk tas čalis, laikam caur Arni tika pie kaspicha kontaktiem un parējais ir tas, ko kaspich stāsta. Bija tas sen. visas nianses un peļu oliņas neatcerēsies.

Tā pat par detaļām. Nu gadās uzkāpt uz dzeltenā grābelķa. Lai cik tas ir nepatīkami. Bet ja blakus viens zvana: eu veči man šo aparātu vajadzēja jau uz aizvakardienu. Davai fiksāk. Paņemiet te pat vai tml teksi ir dzirdami vismaz reizi nedēļā.

Par moduļiem? Yamaha sintiņs neiet. Garantija. Ko darīt? Tur viss vienkārši. Nopērc plati no yamaha, aizpildi papīrīti un dabū atpakaļ naudu par plati+darbu. Nav jāiespringst. Tikai laiks vismaz  1.5 nedēlās kamēr atbrauc. Var jau (ko parasti daram) nomērīt vai kvarcs nav apstājies un pamainīt. 1 h laika paņem (ieskaitot lielās korpusa skrūvēšanas). Ja kvarca triks nepalīdz, tad i nav ko galvu griezt. Vai ir jēga garantijas aparātam tagad pārlodēt BGA pie vietējā miestara ar cerību a vdruk palīdzēs un tāl garantijas piedzīvojumi uz savu galvu jāuzņemās...

Arī kaspich redz tika mana darba ampu daļu, bet ir vēl arī mixerpultis, procesori, pedāļi, sintiņi, mikrofoni, tai skaitā radio. Jā, arīeletriskās un akustiskās ģitāras pa garantiju. Bungu kociņi un stīgas pa garantiju. Santīmu pišana ar oriģinālas front panel pogas pasūtīšanu prieks Crown XLS ampa. Statīva srūves. ūz ļoti plaš diapazons. Un to izdara 1.5 cilvēki (Felikss uz pus slodzi ka konsultans). šveicē ir 4 meistari un katram pa 1.5 asistenti. Viens ar mpien ņemas otrs ar recone un saļruņiem, tečais ar radiomiķiem, ceturtais ar digitāliem pročiem. I to izvairās no komponentu līmeņa remontiem, ja tas nav radionāli, piekāšot termiņus. Nav jābrauc uz šveici lai paskatītos kā vajag. Te pat blakus ir Pioneer serviss. Tur divi čali uz pilnu slodzi ņemās tikai ar Pioneer produktiem. Labi labi šaku sevi žēlot, bet tas man neliedz atklāt manu virtuvi...

Principā jebkura iekārta agri vai vēlu nobeidzas. Kaut pēc 100 gadiem. Doāju ka to neapstrīdēs. OK. Nosvila pie nākošas ieslēgšanās? Kāpēc, kas tieši nosvila? Kurš, bļed fken kompoents nomira? Kapec nomira? Tev kā lietotājam tas ir pofigus... Jā, saportu, tev vajag kasti kas strādā nevis mirst katrā pasākumā.
Arnis, gudri dirst nav malku cirst! Tas tā par tavu viedokli attiecībā uz QSC un elektroniku. Globāla diršan te nepalīdzēs. Lūdzu ar konkrētiem piemēriem, lai arī, iespējams, cik nepatīkami tie piemēri ir. Tā ka...

Stāsts idz dzīves:
Tiek atvests nobeidzies QSC USA 1310.
Salabots, pārbaudīts. Paņem naudu.
Atved atkal ar pretenziju: veči jūs haltūrējat un slikti remontējat.
Skatamies, kas par H&*(&. Defekts tas pats.
Atkal salbo, paņem naudu. Atcērt klientam pretī. Pats esi lohs. Pats sajāji.
Izsit tešo reizi. Klients galīgi, nu jūs saprotat....
Atkal salabo un cietā tekstā pasaku: Tapts esi lašara. Najujam katru reizi spraud ampa izeju pie 220V AC?
Klients pats aizbrauc uz objektu un uzliek ampu laiku kulturas namā. Beidzot viss strāda. Ne kas nesvilst un balle notiek. Kā pienājas Ar izkaušanos no rīta (tur nepiedalījos).

Kur fiška un morāle? Visādi katu pašpasludinātie apskaņotāji uzskata ka ir dievi un visu zin un māk. A instalācija saliek, b;eld, gan uz skandām, gan uz ienākošo špani parastās 220 V AC dakšas. Varu iedomāties ā izskatās štepsele ar abos galos esošu 220 Daksu. Jestri. Un pēc tādām huņām, klients nav peln'jis pa muti? A vajadzētu, bet nesrīkst. Klients, zinies, bļed, pirmajā vietā.

Tas pats pa jaunu mikserpulti. Kā var 3 reizes pēc kārtas izsit vienu un to pašu izejas opiņu? Laikam serviss atkal ir tie ļaunie, kas ielikuši sazin ko un paņemuši baigo piļi (30 Ls tās ir spičas tajā industrijā kur es stādāju). Nē bļed, Tu stulbais pašpasludinātais, skaņiniek ne sūda nesaproti no aparatūras sazemēšanas.. Vot i izsit tev opiņus, ja uz karstā vada parādās liels priegums. Tā paša iemsla dēļ arī izlido diodes mixera ieejas pakāpes.


Par izstādes latiņu kaspicham ir pilnīga taisnība. Diemžēl...
Pat uztaisīt primitīvu bleķa kasti ar pasīvu summatoru salasās 200 Ls. Kaste, metāla darbi, lodēšana, štepseļi. Materiāli sīkums. Cik stundas paiet?

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, a Tu esi tādu uztvērēju paklausījies, kuram visu drazu no gaisa  gāž patiešo parveidotājā? Tagad laikam ir reize, kad es varu Tev "uzbraukt" jo tādam uztvērējam principā nav nekādu spoguļkanālu un parazītdetektēšanas. Tu vispār esi kādu transīveri pilsetā ieslēdzis, a tam oi kādi ieejas filtri, bet ar traucējumiem, kurus rada Tavi iemīļotie impusu barbloki, tie galā netiek  ::  Vārdu sakot, šitais lietās Tu nu galīgi neorientējis. Es arī sākuma biju skeptisks pre tik jaunām tehnoloģijām, bet kā izmeģināju un pakonsultējos ar nopietniem radioamatieriem, tā sapratu, ka mans P250 uztvērējs, kuram ir vienkārši ideali ieejas kontūri, ar steigi jāatdod metāllūžņos   ::  . Labi, ne par to stāsts, bet par to, ka es cilvēkam iesaku labākus risinājumus, kuri protams nesaskan ar taviem ieteikumiem. Tak lielakā daļa radioamatieru nezin kā uztverējs strāda un nafig viņiem to arī vajag   ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, a Tu esi tādu uztvērēju paklausījies, kuram visu drazu no gaisa  gāž patiešo parveidotājā? Tagad laikam ir reize, kad es varu Tev "uzbraukt" jo tādam uztvērējam principā nav nekādu spoguļkanālu un parazītdetektēšanas. Tu vispār esi kādu transīveri pilsetā ieslēdzis, a tam oi kādi ieejas filtri, bet ar traucējumiem, kurus rada Tavi iemīļotie impusu barbloki, tie galā netiek  Vārdu sakot, šitais lietās Tu nu galīgi neorientējis. Es arī sākuma biju skeptisks pre tik jaunām tehnoloģijām, bet kā izmeģināju un pakonsultējos ar nopietniem radioamatieriem, tā sapratu, ka mans P250 uztvērējs, kuram ir vienkārši ideali ieejas kontūri, ar steigi jāatdod metāllūžņos   . Labi, ne par to stāsts, bet par to, ka es cilvēkam iesaku labākus risinājumus, kuri protams nesaskan ar taviem ieteikumiem. Tak lielakā daļa radioamatieru nezin kā uztverējs strāda un nafig viņiem to arī vajag


 pag, kaa man patiik shie viedie texti garaamejot ar piebildi ''šitais lietās Tu nu galīgi neorientējis'' (C)
un to saka cilveeks, kas nespeej tikt galaa ar sprieguma divkaarshotaaju  :: 
Didzi, ko lai saka..
principaa nav spogulja, ja ir ideaali komutatori un ideals 90 graadu shifts;
paraziitdeketeshana nav? aja, aj ir ideaali komutatori, bez C21, bez gate straavas [vispaar]. 
bez Ron modulaacijas vs Uin.

es nesaku, ka visn ir suuds/otrs zelts, bet nu bisku profesionaalaakus textus gan vajadzeetu biidiit  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Te pat blakus ir Pioneer serviss. Tur divi čali uz pilnu slodzi ņemās tikai ar Pioneer produktiem.


 tie vai tad nav Ventspils ielā vai kur tur pie Panorama Plaza? Jeb tev blakus ir Pio DJ serviss?

----------


## JDat

> bet, protams, iesleegt 4 4066 komutatorus, piesleegt stero skanjas kartei, piepickaat nokachaatu softu var katrs pokemons. un tur pat Tevis piemineetos aparaatus nevajag..


 Vot pokemons kā reiz nevar. Pokemons uzskata ka var iekš nokia E-52 iekačāt softu un Nokia sāks raidīt FM diapazonā mūzuku uz autiņu (skatīt manu parakstu).
Nu Ok, nepiesiesimies vārdiem?

Interesanti vai militāristi arī ir pokemoni ka izmanto SDR jau no... 80 gadiem ja nemaldos. Katram aparātam sava niša. Kāts grib būvēt čipampu, kāds uz tranzistoriem kāds uz lampām. Kāds paņem gatavu shēmu, kāds uzzīmē no nulles. Pie skaņas kartes. A bet var tak pie 500 megasaplu ADC ar pielikt antenu pa tiešo klāt un tālāk izmatot, tev ikdienā sastopamos, FIR filtrus uz SHARC DSP proča vai FPGA un darīt ko vajag. Bonusā strīmot uz otru planētas pusi, kur radioamatieris klausās... Nejauc mušas ar kotletēm. Tayloe detektors paliek tayloe detektors, ar saviem trūkumiem un priekšrocībām. Ja viens ir izgudrojis, citi tagad nedrīkst lietot vai? Vot tādam prastam SDR uztvērējam kā reiz visi parametri stipri atkarīgi no audio diapazona ķēžu paramtriem. Protams arī komutatori savu svarīgumu ienes.

PS: Ceru ka Vikings neizdzēsīs kartējo kaspicha iebraucienu auzās...

----------


## JDat

> Te pat blakus ir Pioneer serviss. Tur divi čali uz pilnu slodzi ņemās tikai ar Pioneer produktiem.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  tie vai tad nav Ventspils ielā vai kur tur pie Panorama Plaza? Jeb tev blakus ir Pio DJ serviss?


 Tie, kas ūdens ielā. Baltic multimedia saucās...

----------


## kaspich

jdat, nu Tu dzen..
1. dealer servisaa kritiskaas pamatlietas ir jaatur uz vietas. to sauc par rezerves dalju noliktavu. ja 90% QSC ir viena tipa IGBT izejaa, tiem ir jaabuut uz vietas. nevis, kad klients atnes ampu, tad saakaas meilu suutiishana. mana gadiijumaa - taa bija.
2. ko Tu te fleitee par 100/150k. Tev nevienas lapinjas priekshaa nebija. par sheemu, rezhiimu pierakstu nerunaajot. stundu vnk ar taustu bakstiiji plateees  ::  kas taa par metodi - naucnim tikom, mezdu kanalami?  ::  shos te variantus vari staastiit citur..
3. ja es pareizi saprotu [kaa man staastiitiji], tad tas, kam tas PLX atkaartoti uzgaaja gaisaa, biji TU PATS  ::  tagad kaads cits meistars? da labi, man nav pretenziju arii vinjam pateikt, ko domaaju.. 
4. ja ir taa uuber kvalitaate, izpratne, ko var 3 vechi pa 10 piegajieniem 2 gadus vienu ampu remonteet? kur klients ir gatavs maksaat..  :: 

par tech noteem un QSC - es zinu, ka Tev nav NEKAA - ne notes, ne kontakti, nekaa. nedzen te zosis. 

ko nozimee - nesanaaca.. nesanakt var, ja pa fikso seksu vajag, a viagras nav kabataa. i to pozorno. kaa var remonts nesanaakt? pa pjanjiem remontee? detaljas straadaa savaadaak?  ::  jeb vnk nav sajeegas? kaa te vienam blakus teemaa - arii remontee visu, tikai STK nedarbojas..  :: 

jdat, veci, es nezinu, kaapeec Tu no vispaariigas teemas paargaaji uz savu darbu/pashreklaamu, bet nu uzhasnah ir tas, ko es dzirdu.. vnk uzhasnah..

----------


## kaspich

> Te pat blakus ir Pioneer serviss. Tur divi čali uz pilnu slodzi ņemās tikai ar Pioneer produktiem.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  tie vai tad nav Ventspils ielā vai kur tur pie Panorama Plaza? Jeb tev blakus ir Pio DJ serviss?
> 
> 
>  Tie, kas ūdens ielā. Baltic multimedia saucās...


 no Ventspils uz Uudnes migreeja, kaa saprotu.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich un kas tad manos tekstos neprofesionals? Kā var būr spoguļkanāls uztvērējam, kurm nav ne klasiskas  starpfrekvences ne hetoradīna. Signālu tak patiešo gāž iekšā analogdigitālā pārveidotāja mikrenē. Varbūt Tu vienkārsi neesi to shēmu redzejis.

----------


## kaspich

> bet, protams, iesleegt 4 4066 komutatorus, piesleegt stero skanjas kartei, piepickaat nokachaatu softu var katrs pokemons. un tur pat Tevis piemineetos aparaatus nevajag..
> 
> 
>  Vot pokemons kā reiz nevar. Pokemons uzskata ka var iekš nokia E-52 iekačāt softu un Nokia sāks raidīt FM diapazonā mūzuku uz autiņu (skatīt manu parakstu).
> Nu Ok, nepiesiesimies vārdiem?
> 
> Interesanti vai militāristi arī ir pokemoni ka izmanto SDR jau no... 80 gadiem ja nemaldos. Katram aparātam sava niša. Kāts grib būvēt čipampu, kāds uz tranzistoriem kāds uz lampām. Kāds paņem gatavu shēmu, kāds uzzīmē no nulles. Pie skaņas kartes. A bet var tak pie 500 megasaplu ADC ar pielikt antenu pa tiešo klāt un tālāk izmatot, tev ikdienā sastopamos, FIR filtrus uz SHARC DSP proča vai FPGA un darīt ko vajag. Bonusā strīmot uz otru planētas pusi, kur radioamatieris klausās... Nejauc mušas ar kotletēm. Tayloe detektors paliek tayloe detektors, ar saviem trūkumiem un priekšrocībām. Ja viens ir izgudrojis, citi tagad nedrīkst lietot vai? Vot tādam prastam SDR uztvērējam kā reiz visi parametri stipri atkarīgi no audio diapazona ķēžu paramtriem. Protams arī komutatori savu svarīgumu ienes.
> 
> PS: Ceru ka Vikings neizdzēsīs kartējo kaspicha iebraucienu auzās...


 jdat, es nezinu nevienu gadiijumu, kad kaads mans posts buutu izdzeests  :: 

par uztveerejiem - cik gudri Tu maaki runaat tad, kad jaarunaa vispaariigi. prieks klausiities. kaa osscar par pastiprinaataajiem  :: 
tikai tad, kad konkreti - tad ir FAIL. jo nekas jau nav ne uzkonstrueets, ne uzprogrammeets.. ir ievada liimenii palasiitas web lapas..  ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich un kas tad manos tekstos neprofesionals? Kā var būr spoguļkanāls uztvērējam, kurm nav ne klasiskas  starpfrekvences ne hetoradīna. Signālu tak patiešo gāž iekšā analogdigitālā pārveidotāja mikrenē. Varbūt Tu vienkārsi neesi to shēmu redzejis.


 nu, pag, komutatora un samplinga frekvences Tu noslaapee ar bezgaliigu vaajinaajumu? komutatori ir ar bezgaliigi preciziem Ron? Q=2 ar bezgaliigu precizitaati?

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, ja godīgi, tad mani neinteresē, kas notiek tai analogciparu pārveidotājā. Es dzirdu rezultātu un redzu uz ekrāna ūdenskrituma spektra analizatoru, kur var pat nolasīt kāds amatieris patreiz darbojas ēterā.  Blakus stāv klasisks uztvērējs un ne par gramu labāk neuztver signālu. Tad kāda man jēga izmantot klasisku uztvērēju ar sarežģītām ieejas shēmām, ja ir  nodernāks ar daudz labāku servisu un tādiem pašiem uztveršanas parametriem?

----------


## kaspich

par teemu: ar ko atskjiras detaljas?
nu, piemeeram: Crown izejniekus markjee[ja] CXXXX. jaa, ir analogi. bet.
1. Crown izmanto 1 konkreetu razhotaaju, nevis - alja peec licences razhotus;
2. pielasa peec parametriem.

ar to atskjiras labs, pielasiits tranis no nepielasiita ON semiconductor? da ne ar ko. tikai ar to, ka amps peec remonta uziet gaisaa..

vai kaads standarta remontnjiks pielasa tranjus plecaa? 99% nee. vai amps tur uzdto jaudu? nuu.. kaa gadaas.

ar ko atskjiras Elfa/Farnell no Salvat/Argus nezinaama piegaadaataaja? bij tak teemas.. pat bildes bija..

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, ja godīgi, tad mani neinteresē, kas notiek tai analogciparu pārveidotājā. Es dzirdu rezultātu un redzu uz ekrāna ūdenskrituma spektra analizatoru, kur var pat nolasīt kāds amatieris patreiz darbojas ēterā.  Blakus stāv klasisks uztvērējs un ne par gramu labāk neuztver signālu. Tad kāda man jēga izmantot klasisku uztvērēju ar sarežģītām ieejas shēmām, ja ir  nodernāks ar daudz labāku servisu un tādiem pašiem uztveršanas parametriem?


 
nu, ja neinteresee, tad ko meegjini gudri runaat?  ::  tad ar sho vajadzeeja saakt  :: 
te ir tema ne par ko. aizej ar sho inovativo uztveereeja konceptu pie wifi u.c. tiiklu ekspluateetajiem/ lohji, vinjiem taadi raidiitaji/uztveereji. es uz SAF, pie Tornja. nu bus revoluucija  ::

----------


## JDat

> jdat, nu Tu dzen..
> 1. dealer servisaa kritiskaas pamatlietas ir jaatur uz vietas. to sauc par rezerves dalju noliktavu. ja 90% QSC ir viena tipa IGBT izejaa, tiem ir jaabuut uz vietas. nevis, kad klients atnes ampu, tad saakaas meilu suutiishana. mana gadiijumaa - taa bija.
> 2. ko Tu te fleitee par 100/150k. Tev nevienas lapinjas priekshaa nebija. par sheemu, rezhiimu pierakstu nerunaajot. stundu vnk ar taustu bakstiiji plateees  kas taa par metodi - naucnim tikom, mezdu kanalami?  shos te variantus vari staastiit citur..
> 3. ja es pareizi saprotu [kaa man staastiitiji], tad tas, kam tas PLX atkaartoti uzgaaja gaisaa, biji TU PATS  tagad kaads cits meistars? da labi, man nav pretenziju arii vinjam pateikt, ko domaaju.. 
> 4. ja ir taa uuber kvalitaate, izpratne, ko var 3 vechi pa 10 piegajieniem 2 gadus vienu ampu remonteet? kur klients ir gatavs maksaat.. 
> 
> par tech noteem un QSC - es zinu, ka Tev nav NEKAA - ne notes, ne kontakti, nekaa. nedzen te zosis. 
> 
> ko nozimee - nesanaaca.. nesanakt var, ja pa fikso seksu vajag, a viagras nav kabataa. i to pozorno. kaa var remonts nesanaakt? pa pjanjiem remontee? detaljas straadaa savaadaak?  jeb vnk nav sajeegas? kaa te vienam blakus teemaa - arii remontee visu, tikai STK nedarbojas.. 
> ...


 1) Tu biji. Pilni plaukti ar vis kaut kādām kristiska'jam lietām (arī klamu neietrūkst). Tik un tā visu stocku nenopirksi. Un saproti vienreiz: Visa dzīve negrozās ap jaudīgiem IGBT.
2) Par salīdzināšanu. Arī tas tika izmantors. Bet ja tu saki ka es fleitēju par 100/150k, tad tu esi GANDALONS. Man ne vienam nav jāierāda kas un kā bija. Kā pateicu tā ir. Tu ar svecīti nestāvēji klāt tajā brīdi kad tas tika atrasts. Tā ka nedirs. Tu tur grosījies un skatījies tad, kad tas vēl nebija zināms. Nočakarējos ne tika es, bet arī Felikss. Tā ka nedirs, ja nezini. Es saprotu ka tev ir grūti to pieņemt, bet tā tas ir. Defekts ir no sērijas Bad luck tam EQ. Vienīgais iemesls kapēc tā notika, ir pretestības bārķis. Tas ir viss kā varējām izskaidrot defektu. Citu iemeslu nebija. Zinu ka acīmredzamais neticamais, bet fakts. U nas na kardone eisco i netakoe bivaet...
3) Sadirsu. Pirmais piegājiens - es. Otrais piegājiens - kā kaspich nosauca, grīdas slaucītājs.Hu. Mūžīgi visas nianses galvā neturu, nafig man to? Pārāk daudz vis kaut kā.
4) Ne ko nesapratu par šo... Kādi 10 veči kādi divi gadi. Tu domā to otru PLX kur'tas pats, kā tu saki, grīdas slaicītājs remontēja? Jā nu jau 2 gadi pagājuši kopš sākuma. Zini. Interese pēc paskatīšos zem radiatoriem. Varbūt tas masķers tiešām ar dzelteniem traņiem remontē. Kad būs laiks un vaļa, tiešām izjaukšu. Konkrētus datumsus neprasīt. Ak jā, grīdas slaucītājs arī PL 9.0 remontē. Vajadzētu būt finālam tiklīdz specifiskas mikrenes atnāks.

Vot to arī nozīmē. Man pietiek gadījumu kad ir remotējuši citi "meistari" Kaut ko baigi uz papīra raksta utt, ko darīja, ko nē. Ja nav skaidrs, kā RMX strādā, tad nelien. Pats esi mācījis. Vot tādam man nākošnedēl jāķerās klāt. A varētu pateikt: ej tu uz... Un tas cilvēks skaitās QSC dīleris, Nē nē, tas nav ddff, tas ir otrs Latvijas QSC dīleris. Tas pats kur 3 reizes nokurināja USA1310 slēdzot pie 220 V AC... 

Te jau daži citi īd par sliktiem remontiem. Ne es reklamēju ne ko. Tas pats stāsts ar defu, kurš prasa forumā shēmas, a man remontēt dot baidās. Sak es nemāku. Nostāstīju visus niķus, bet topiks kaut kur beztēmas plašumos izgaisa. Pat nevaru atrast. Sīkums kaut kāda mazā dB tech opera ar LMkām galā...

Kaspich, vienkārša lieta: tu pārāk šauri skaties uz visu. Neredzi ne ko apkārt...


EDIT: crown jau sen tā nedara. Pirmārt tagad crown ir pilns ar D klasi. Palika tikai XLS un XTi kā klasiks AB. I to tur vairs nevajag pielasīt traņus (pielasi prežus aptiekā). Šamie izmanto ON semiconduktors ražotos. Esi atpalicis no dzīves vecīt...

SDR arī nav ideāls, bet tam pietiek priekšrocību lai būtu vērts mēģināt. Hz, kad uzbūvēšu. Nav man entuāzisms uzreiz ķeries pie lodāmura un lipināt visu kopā.  Vēl vairākas lietas jāpārdomā. Ir spoguļi. Un? ir lietas ko diparos nofiltrē nost, teiksim...

Kur palika charlieplexing un kaspicha izbrīns par to? Tur bija garš cepiens, tikai tas viss pazuda.

----------


## kaspich

es redzu, ka Tu paliec vnk rupjsh. manu attieksmi un redzeeto, kaa ari izpratni par lietam tas nemainis. savus aparaatus es Tev remonteet nedotu, pat, ja neko nerubiitu. un?
prichom tur kaarlju duplex? tas, ka nerubii, par ko es runaaju, bet speej tikai wiki aprakstitaas pamatlietas saprast: Tava probleema.

tas, kas esi siiks smidrigs intrigants - nav piemeri talu jaameklee. kaadaa saribaa izvilki kaut kaadu 4 gadus vecu teemu par AEL prasiibaam? gribeji atkal papiit razborkas?

p.s. kad piemini konkreetus razhotajaus, modeljus - konkretus elementus. man ir apnikushi shie vispaariigie gudrelju vaarstiijumi. es ticu, ak Tu katru dienu redzi daudz dazhaadu hlamu, bet - elektronika ir preciiza zinaatne. te pljurksteeshana neliidz  :: 

p.s. par Crown impulsniekiem siikaaku raskladu, ludzu. esmu dzirdejis, ka Tev ir liela pieredze  ::

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, nu baigi grūti Tavus tekstus lasīt. Vai tiešām nevari garumzīmes lietot?  Grūti Tavu domu saprast.
Kas Tad Tevi interesē , man grūti saprast. Mani interesē uztvērēja, kurš ir labāks par klasiskiem uztvērējiem un es to iesaku cilvēkam. Tu man pārmet, ka neesmu gana inovatīvs. Strīds tak ir par to, nevis kā darbojas analogciparu parveidotājs   ::  . Protams, var man pārmest, ka es to uztverēju neesmu uzkonstruējis un programnodrošinajumu rakstījis, bet uztvērējs tak vienalga ir inovatīvāks  ::

----------


## tornislv

Skatos pa logu un domāju - ko uzcepušies, Full Moon Fever vai? Tad paklausās Tom Petty un ierauj pa alum (es atklāju Līvu kvasu, nefiltrēto, liekas labs).

Starp citu, vecperdeļiem, THE CARS laidis klajā jaunu albumu, tagad klausos, baiiigi lapps, gandrīz kā 1978. gadā  :: 

Starp citu, QUEEN laiž gaisā kārtējos remastered edition - 40 year anniversary edition.

Starp citu, topiks sākās ar jautājumu, vai no tām lampām var headphone ampu uztaisīt. IMHO var, ja ausis augstomīgas. Visu var, vajag tik rakt.

----------


## arnis

Torni-- viss ir ljoti vienkaarshi -- ap pulksten 17-19 Jdata kungam ienaaca birojaa neapmierinaats klients, un vinjsh noleema nez kaapeec skraapeet jau , man liekas, sadzijushas bruuces ... nu ...rezultaats likumsakariigs ....

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, nu baigi grūti Tavus tekstus lasīt. Vai tiešām nevari garumzīmes lietot?  Grūti Tavu domu saprast.
> Kas Tad Tevi interesē , man grūti saprast. Mani interesē uztvērēja, kurš ir labāks par klasiskiem uztvērējiem un es to iesaku cilvēkam. Tu man pārmet, ka neesmu gana inovatīvs. Strīds tak ir par to, nevis kā darbojas analogciparu parveidotājs   . Protams, var man pārmest, ka es to uztverēju neesmu uzkonstruējis un programnodrošinajumu rakstījis, bet uztvērējs tak vienalga ir inovatīvāks


 Didzi, speciāli Tev  :: 
gāāārumzīīmes!

jā, tā ir inovācija, taču, ne Tava! vēl vairāk - ir viena shēma, kurā tiek nomainīts 1..2 elementi un/vai pielikts slēdzītis OPamp K pamainīšanai - un jauns model  :: 
lūdzu, attīstiet to konceptu: ar krutākiem komutatoriem, ieejas filtriem [softiski vadāmiem], ARU [softiski vadāmu], upgreidojam softus. pagaidām redzu 1 cilvēka pasākumu, ko citi atgremo..
[jaa, zinu, ko teiksi - protams, ir vairāk/daudz, kas ko dara šajā virzienā, es par jdat reklamēto linku/virzienu].

----------


## tornislv

Ierosinu uztaisīt tusiņu kādā parkā ar boxa cimdiem  :: 

Man būtu ko teikt, bet mūsu daiktus, kas citās jaudas un cenu kategorijās, remontē tikai un vienīgi mainot blokus sliktajā kastē tikai pēc tam, kad redundantā +1 kaste ir palaidusies un rūc, tad no plaukta paņemam jaunu bloku, spraužam iekšā, slikto sūtam uz rūpnīcu. Mūsu 5 - 10 KW nav Jūsu KW  :: 

Bet jā, atceros gadījumu, kad reiz iekurbulēja metru raidītāju veči ar daļēji pieslēgtu slodzes ekvivalentu. Mī un žē, kas bija par smaku  :: 

Ā, re, neliels slodzes ekvivalentiņš:
[attachment=1:3drgydbk]0_01.jpg[/attachment:3drgydbk]
un mazliet dzesēšanas sistēmas  :: 
[attachment=0:3drgydbk]0_02.jpg[/attachment:3drgydbk]

----------


## JDat

Torni. Tiešām 67 % mēness. tvdx apstiprinās. Viņs parasti aktivizējas tai laikā. Par boksu? Es jau biju uz Icebox. Nopelniju dienišķo maizīti ar TV tiriem un miers. Vieta pirmajā rindā garantēta tik šņabis nebija uz tiesnešu galda, salīdzinājumam ar platīna VIP biļetēm.  ::  
Par dzesēšanu paldies. Atdzesēja. Kaut druku...
Par rupjībām? Atcerējos terminu, ko dzirdēju bērnībā no kaimiņa. Vajadzēja par kučeravu aitu nosaukt? Tas nav tik interesanti. Vot i uzrakstīju INOVĀCIJU. Bet... Ceru ka kaspich pieņēma to dīvainību kā faktu kas var notikt 1/1 000 000 reižu dzīvē. Tā gadās. Reti, ļoti reti, bet gadās. Izodē vainīgo pretestību ārā un nomēri vēlreiz. Tiešām 150k. Ielied platē 100 k un tavu brīnumu. Viss strādā perfekti. Es arī neticu mistikai, bet... Lai nu paliek ezotēriķiem. Pārējais pofigus... Skaidrs ka kaspich izņemot veco laiku (jā macrotech ir laba tranzistoru kapsēta, bet manos laikos tie jau bija pagātne) ampus ne ko nav redzējis. Nē nu savus IGBT agregātus ar. Bet tas jau cita ēra.

AEL izvilku? Padumaiš? Izvilku arī inovatora raimondiņa postu. A kas ir raimondiņš, kaspicham nesaprast. TO sapratīs tikai forumieši ar stāžu. Esmu pašpasludinātais foruma arheologs.

Ko tur arnis činkt, nesaprotu. Jā arni, tava ekvalizācija ir vislabākā, bet..
1) neaizmirsti kasichu. Viņs arī ekvalizē...
2) Katrs skaņinieks (es neesmu skaņinieks) uzskata ka viņa ekvalizācija ir vislabākā. Cik skaņinieku, tik ekvalizāciju Tādus krānu staipīšanas tekstus man jau apnika klausīties.

Didzis? Da viņam pofigus kas kā strādā. Viņam svarīgi lai verķis dara savu darbu. Ja ja vajag kaut ko savādāk vai labāk, tad pakasa pakausi, uztaisa praktisku laboratorijas darbu un saprot kur ir sāls. Pats esmu ne tikai dzirdējis kā Didzis tiešraidēm risinājis problēmas, bet pat arī šo to esmu redzējis. Ko lai saka. Ne kāda matemātika. Viss ģeniālais ir vienkāršs. Tas nav uzkostruēt IGBT elles mašīnu, bet gan interesanta pieeja. 

Par tīkla kropļojumu problēmu. Ja sekotu tai diskusijai līdzi, tad uzreiz pateiktu lai parābauda dzelteno diožu tiltu. Kam negadās? Kur bija kaspich ar gudro padomu par d-tilta fail iespējamību. Tā vietā tā kaspich sāka stumt savu daudzkāršotāju, kas didzim nestrādāja air FAIL tilta laikam. Un pēc tam sākās verbālā caureja, kas beidzās ar stinginrgu brīdinājumu kasicham (BAN uz 24h). Kaspich apvainojās, ka viņa inovācijas ne viens nesaprot un PN uztaisīja. Arī kaspičam gadās uzķert inovāciju, kas jau sen daudziem (piemēram next, es uzzināju dažus mēnešus pirms kaspicha tādu risinājumu) ir zināms. Kaut kur vēl bija daži kasicha FAIL, ja izdosies atrast. Tā ka neesi tu tik pūkains un mīksts, bet sprogains gan.

SDR? Nu gribās man pamēģināt. Ir izejas kodi softem. Gribu palaist un pirmo reizi paklausīties Radioamatierus ar paša uzbūvētu aparātu. Pie tam pa vienkāršo. Aizbraukt ar savu mistrojumu pie Didža. Uzcept šašliku un parunāt par dzīvi. Pie viena pablēņoties ar SDR. Simbolisks iemesls lai brauktu pie Didža...

Tā nav tik ļauni ka jāskrāpē acis Arnim ārā.Vai kas tur par herņu bija domāta... :P

----------


## JDat

Sorry tvdx!

Tā rodas offtopic. Maz te par lampām daudz te sensitivitātes...

Kaspičam mērķis forumā tikt pirmajā vietā postu skaita ziņa. Šobrīd delfīns ir līderis. Tālāk raimondiņš... Kaspičam līdz līderpozīcijām pietrūkst nieka 600 postu tikai. Tā tik turpināt kaspich! Esmu pārliecināts ka tu būsi līderis šajā ziņā. Turu īkšķus par tevi!  ::

----------


## tvdx

kursh apsteidza un kursh atpalika par 90 graadiem kondensators,spole
gribas pamociities ar paraleelaa, peectam jauktaa sleguma impedanceem

----------


## JDat

> kursh apsteidza un kursh atpalika par 90 graadiem kondensators,spole
> gribas pamociities ar paraleelaa, peectam jauktaa sleguma impedanceem


 Nelamāšu. Tev jābūt radošam ja gribi rēķināt. Savādāk viss šitais cepiens bija bezjēgā un Ļaunais Kaspich   ::  tevi nodēvēs par pokemonu. Esi cilvēks, paskaties wiki vai googlei uzprasi.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tev pasaule internetā bloķēta un vienīgā piekļuve šim forumam palikusi? Nafig te kādam atbildes uz muļķīgiem jautājumiem jāgatavo; drīz pajautāsi, cik ir 2 + 2 ... 
Apbrīnojams slinkums pašam ko meklēt un mācīties.

----------


## JDat

> Vai tev pasaule internetā bloķēta un vienīgā piekļuve šim forumam palikusi? Nafig te kādam atbildes uz muļķīgiem jautājumiem jāgatavo; drīz pajautāsi, cik ir 2 + 2 ... 
> Apbrīnojams slinkums pašam ko meklēt un mācīties.


 Isergim, tu nesaproti situaciju. Es, kā foruma pašpasludunātais arheoligs, varu atbildēt. tvdx dzīvo laukos. TUkuma vai talsu pusē. Šamam ir problēmas ar tv uztveršanu. Nerāda ne LNT ne TV3 (ok, kādreiz analogās tv laikā), bot i čalītis nolēma būvēt Hi-Gain antenu un nodatvoties ar TVDXingu (tāpēdz šamam tāds niks). 80 KM līdz zaļenes tornim , tas ir nopietni. Vajag izmantot MoonBounce (Atstaroto signālu no Mēness) lai uztvertu tv signālu. Jo elektroni skrienot pa gaisu un aizskrien garām nepieķeroties tvdxa HiGain antenai... Tā lūk ir ar TV. Ar internetu līdzīgi. Zin cik maksā uzvilt šnori no Lattelecom centrāles līdz TVDX mājai? Ogogo. Tapēc tvdx aiziet pie kamiņu puikas Parola (ja parols nav tas pats tvdx) un no turienes lien netā. A netu ta gribās. mobīlais nets dārgs priekš skolnieka. Vot ir TVDXa galvā iešāvās ģeniāla ideja. Kapēc neuzbūvēt savu radiostaciju un neizmantot kaimiņa netu? Caur mežu Cat5 neizvilksi. Wifi mežā arī švaki strādā. Tālūk. Pa laika (pilnmēnesī) TVDX ielien elfā un iedrukā teikumu ar SOS. Tāpēc arī šamais nelieto google uc uzbanizācijas tehnoloģijas, jo viņam vienkārši tas ir pārāk tālu.

Visa augstākminētā info balstās uz topikiem kuros tvdx ir kaut ko postojis. Jā es esmu izlasījis aptuveni 90% no tvdx un no epja postiem.  ::

----------


## janys

Kādas ir atsauksmes par austiņu hibrīda pastiprinātāju kur ir shēmā triode un lauktranzistors un krievu triode 6n23p vai 6n2p.Nezinu man liekas tā triodei maza jauda tās triodes bija melnbaltajos tv kanālu pārslēgos laikam 6n23p bija labāka jo ir ekranēta.

----------


## Didzis

Nu grūti būs pateikt, kura no šīm lampām "labāka". Ja lampu ieliek pareizos darba režīmos, tad visas lampas labas savā vietā   ::   Man gan liekas, ka lampu austiņu pastiprinatāji it tāda modes lieta. Smuki jau izskatas un viss. Ja lampu shēma pareizi uzprojektēta, tad tā skanēs tieši tāpat ka tranzistoru pastiprinātājs. Kāda jēga tad likt lampu skaņas ceļā? Cita lieta, ja pastiprinātājā integrē kaspich izstrādato ulučšizaizeru, kurš dod pastiprināti otro harmoniku. Tad tiešām varēs dabūt "lampu skaņu" austiņu pastiprinātājam. Tas jau nav nekas slikts un ja cilvēkam patīk tāda skaņa, tad vajag tādu shēmu savērt.

----------


## JDat

Es teiktu ka to verķi varētu saukt, nevis par ulučaizeru, bet gan par uz lampām būvētu lampīgotāju vai lampaizeru. Tā latviskāk sanāk.  ::

----------


## tornislv

lampinators tak! (var arī "lampinātājs")

UL, klausās cauri The Cars diskogrāfijai un atklājis, ka nelaiķe Natālija Medvedeva, kas redzama uz pirmā The Cars albuma vāka ir Eduarda Limonova bijusī laulene. Mūžu dzīvo, mūžu mācies!

The Cars pēc Manfred Mann ir vēl viena no bērnības traumām, ko traki gribas LIVE redzēt, bet tagad atkal  ir cerība jamo ieraudzīt dzīvē, Leibovicu es jau vienā klubā apmeklēju  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Kādas ir atsauksmes par austiņu hibrīda pastiprinātāju kur ir shēmā triode un lauktranzistors un krievu triode 6n23p vai 6n2p.Nezinu man liekas tā triodei maza jauda tās triodes bija melnbaltajos tv kanālu pārslēgos laikam 6n23p bija labāka jo ir ekranēta.


 Viennozīmīgi jāņem 6n23p , 6DJ8 analogs, puslīdz strādā arī ar zemu anodspriegumu.
6N2p ir ģitāristu lampa, audio galīgi neder.
Pats esmu taisījis puslīdz šādu, skan neslikti:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/402 ... dphone-amp
Izejā liku IRF510, jauda pamatīga, var pat jūtīgas tumbas kustināt. Kādu laiku klausījos 4A32 skaļruņus uz šo austiņu ampu (izejā 4700uf),nebija slikti nelielā skaļumā, tā teikt mans pirmais A klases amps  ::  

Visiem šiem vienkāršajiem hibrīdiem (ar vienkāršotu barošanu) ir kopēja nelaime - pārak mazs anodspriegums, kas neļauj izpausties lampai pilnībā.
Izeja varētu būt - paņemt 6GM8/6N27P, zema anodsprieguma lampa, izstrādāta priekš mašīnu rādžiņiem, taču kopš dažus gadus atpakaļ John Broskie  nopublicēja savu Low Voltage Aikido, lampas cena izaugus x20 un kļuvusi mežonīgs deficīts.

----------


## Isegrim

> 6N2p ir ģitāristu lampa, audio galīgi neder


 Kur tu biji, kad "Simfonijas" un "Estonijas" taisīja?

----------


## tvdx

ja jau taa galiiga bezteema, tad nu.... cik maximums kadrus sekundee var uzziimeet uz CRT? 
ok ok nelamaajieties, zinu ka absurd bet afigel kaa vaig osciloskopu un tad 13'' ekraas buutu perfekts. Laika baazi dabuut ar nemaz tik gruuti nav , gan aizstieptu nokalibreetu pie kaada kam oscilis jau ir . + var 3 staru uzreiz taisiit  ::  + katram staram sava kraasa vel.

----------


## Isegrim

Cathode Ray Tube uz daudz ko spējīga. Arī 100 MHz osciloskops nav nekāds brīnums (tajos parasti izmanto statisko novirzi). Bet - tavos apstākļos izdevīgāk nopirkt kādu sovjetu profesionālu rīku par 20-30 lašiem, nekā censties kaut ko samudrīt no veca monitora. Protams, vari niekoties arī ar kompi - paprasi mammai/tantei pēc _oscilloscope software_.

----------


## tvdx

diemzeel kompim nav gana liela bax frekvence un annalogie skiet uzticamaaki
ppa 20-30Ls te tik tirgo pussalaustus liitz 1Mhz ar ubermazu ekraanu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Šobrīd gan neviena lieka nav tuvumā. Pats gan neatceros ko pussalauztu pārdevis, kaut bijuši te vairāki. 
Tavos gados visu brīnišķīgi saskatīju uz 8 cm rores.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Uz plika monitora oscilogrāfu uztaisīt nevar!!!!! Aizmirsti, jo izvērse noteik ar spolēm. Pērc USB digitalo oscilogrāfu, slēdz pie datora un skaties ko gribi. Pats arī vari uzlodet. Interneta pilns ar shēmām. Cita lieta, ka normāls krievu oscilogrāfs ir daudz ērtāks darbam, par datorbrīnumu uz USB. A kam Tev vairāk par 1MHz? Man visu mūzu pieticis ar 10MHz.
 Ja par lampām, tad kāda vaina 6n2p. Ieliksi pareiza shemā, iedzīsi pareizus režīmus un skanēs kā prieks. Manuprāt šitās lampu skanēšana satšķirības nāk no hifilistiem. Sprauž visas lampas "vienā caurumā" un tad muld, ka katra lampa skan savādak a elektriskos režīmus ta nepiedzen  ::  . Nu nedrīkst tā vienkarši lampas mainīt, kaut arīkājiņas sakrīt. Tas gan nenozīmē, ka 6n23p būtu slikta lampa. Tai ir vairākas priekšrocības salīdzinājumumā ar 6n2p.

----------


## tvdx

nu,... ar 1MHz es 30MHZ sinusoiidu neredzeeshu, konu veel par to cik lielas deformacijas vinjai. ar osciloskopu var daudz pateikt ne tik vien apstiities- r sinusoiida /nav sinusoiida/ ampltuudu un sinhroimpulsus visaadus...
labs analogais osciloskops var liidzeeet noteikt spektru ne sliktaak kaa suudigs spektra analizators

----------


## Vikings

Tev kāda praktiska pieredze šajā lietā ir? Nē? Nu tad labāk nerunā tik pārliecinoši, ja negribi lai par Tevi vēlāk smejas. Ar analogo oscili Tu vari tikai pateikt, ka kropļojumi vispār ir un ja ir pieredze - ļoti aptuveni pateikt šo kropļojumu spektru, līmeņus un to rašanās iemeslus.

----------


## tvdx

in interesanti kaa gan tie USB spektra analizator straadaa  ::  FFT kaa nekaa un ja ADC ir gana leens un analogajam gana liels ekraans, tad datur var ar roku masiivaa sadziit iekshaa

----------


## Didzis

tvdx, Tad pasaki man, kādā aparātā Tev vajag tos 30MHz skatīties? 30MHz jau ir īsviļņi un radioamatieri tais būvē savus raidītājus pat bez testera   ::   Kāds tur vēl oscilografs. Es jau nesaku, ka nevajag 200MHz oscilogrāfu, bet nu ne jau amatieru vajadzībam ir vērts par to izdot bargu naudu. Viens ir skaidrs, ka no datora monitora vai veca TV oscilografu uzbūvēt nevar un nafig tas arī būtu jādara.

----------


## Vikings

> in interesanti kaa gan tie USB spektra analizator straadaa  FFT kaa nekaa un ja ADC ir gana leens un analogajam gana liels ekraans, tad datur var ar roku masiivaa sadziit iekshaa


 Beidz runāt muļķības. Tu nekad to nedarīsi.

----------

